# Fox Lane Carts



## Grace67 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone own one and what type of driving do you use it for? Likes/dislikes? Thanks!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 11, 2013)

We have a Fox Lane cart that we bought at the National Drive last Fall. We liked it from the first time we saw it, and bought it on the spot. It has several features we like, such as the adjustable height (we drive any where from 34' TO 39" horses with it), the shaft adjustments (again, various sizes of horses) and the springing. It is a very comfortable cart to drive, for driver and horse. We use it for pleasure driving and training, and will try it in a couple of shows this Summer just to see if the Judgtes like it. We've recommended it to several friends and are planning to buy a second one this Fall. Good Luck!


----------



## susanne (Jun 14, 2013)

They are gorgeous carts...one I would definitely consider.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 14, 2013)

I have one and love it! I drive everywhere with it.

Here it is!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 18, 2013)

I want one so bad I can taste it....


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 18, 2013)

Go for it they are very affordable, basic cart starts around 1659.00 plus shipping and great folks to work with.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 19, 2013)

horsenarounnd said:


> Go for it they are very affordable, basic cart starts around 1659.00 plus shipping and great folks to work with.



Love to, but Lack-of-fundage-itis makes that impossible right now...


----------



## susanne (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah yes...that ol' Lack-of-fundage problem...I know it well.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 20, 2013)

susanne said:


> Ah yes...that ol' Lack-of-fundage problem...I know it well.



Don't we all?


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

I cringe when I hear reasonable at 1659... I will never be able to afford a cart


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 20, 2013)

crisco41 said:


> I cringe when I hear reasonable at 1659... I will never be able to afford a cart


And depending on what your plans are, you wouldn't need that type of cart. The Jerald show Carts, brand new, cost 2x that amount and up. When I looked at the Fox Lane cart, it was quite a bit lower and I just sprayed my laptop 'cuz I didn't know it had gone up... But it makes sense!

Actually, unless you have already trained horses, ready to go into the show ring or into the CDE field, you just don't necessarily start with a cart at that level...

I've now had two carts refurbished. They are usable and I'm comfortable with using them for training the newbies that sometimes spook or want to kick or buck (I do my darndest to get past that long before they are hooked to a cart, but still ran into a problem with not one but two different ponies so far - was glad I wasn't having to repair a new show or CDE cart!!!). But the one cart - I've now sunk enough money into - I could have maybe done that Fox Lane cart and been ahead of the game... Maybe not - I cringe at what kind of damage it would have gotten when the mare I'd been driving for 3 months (4x/week) and ground driving previous to that for 4 months - both single and as a pair, came unglued while on a group trail drive... Even with damage to the 20 + year old wood jog cart, I was able to drive her the rest of the way back to our trailer and use it several more times at home before I absolutely had to take it to be repaired.

You also might find a good deal on Craig's list or even from this forum (I IDID!!) - depending on what type of cart you are looking for.

Then again, figuring out what you want and only buying once - has it's plus side!! Fox Lane Carts are VERY nice. I love the wood accents that you got on yours HappyAppy! I thought yours was a Pacific Smart Cart - didn't realize it was a customized Fox Lane. And I believe that Pacific Smart Carts are no longer being built.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 21, 2013)

crisco41 said:


> I cringe when I hear reasonable at 1659... I will never be able to afford a cart



Pacific Smart carts were double that... a new Jerald without all the bells and whistles are more than that..

*sigh*

I want one, too.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 21, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Then again, figuring out what you want and only buying once - has it's plus side!! Fox Lane Carts are VERY nice. I love the wood accents that you got on yours HappyAppy! I thought yours was a Pacific Smart Cart - didn't realize it was a customized Fox Lane. And I believe that Pacific Smart Carts are no longer being built.


Thanks


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 21, 2013)

You are all very right, I cringe too when I say 1650.00 is reasonable, but when you look at the features of the Fox Lane, it really is a good deal. The shafts are adjustable for height length and width, the seat is adjustable to balance and fit the driver, so it is very versatile. We use ours on our 34" mini as well as our 37", and it adusts to fit them both. Most importantly for us, I am 6'3 and weigh 250 and the cart fits ME. We've had many carts over the years, and still sell the inexpensive EZ entry carts, but sometimes it pays to get quality and use it for a long time. We found it out mnay years ago and try to follow that rule of thumb now when we make a purchase like this. And, as mentioned by someone else, there are a lot of carts out there at a lot more money. Good Luck everyone and have a good drive with your minis.


----------

